

Theorem Has Created A New Way To Buy And Sell Online - ryanwjackson
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/15/shop-theorem-has-created-a-new-way-of-buying-and-selling-stuff-online/

======
ernestipark
Congrats, Ryan and team on launching! Just placed an offer on some shorts and
it was an easy process. Interested to see how this model works out for you
guys moving forward.

Something pretty cool I noticed as I was checking out was the ability to share
my offer on FB to get a small discount (which I did). This seems like a pretty
obvious 'growth hack', but I'm surprised I haven't seen it elsewhere before.

